# C130 No Internet Connection Error



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

My Roamio has been rock solid since I got it in September with the exception of those C133 errors but those were on the TiVo side. However I've now had 2 C130 errors over the last few days. It's a no internet connection error and a reboot has fixed it both times. I haven't been able to use the app either time so it makes me nervous if it occurs when I'm away from home for an extended period. 

I'm connected via cat-6 with 2 switches in between the router and the TiVo. I also have moca on to feed my mini that's upstairs. I haven't had to reboot the switches so I don't think they are the problem. Has anyone else seen this issue? Any potential solutions?


----------

